# Raw feeding- fish??



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone who feeds their dog on the BARF diet regularly give it fish?
and if so what sort of things do you give it?


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I sometimes give our V fish. He has those packets you get where it's pre-prepared or if we are having some fish I put some of it raw into his food.

I've always been a bit worried about the bones but I guess the same principle applies if they are raw they are ok?


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Fish is great for a raw diet assuming your dog likes it (my doesn't). Where possible, try to get wild fish as opposed to farmed. Wild fish is much higher in essential fatty acid which is great for both humans and dogs! You can hand your V the entire fish if you want (they can eat the whole thing including the bones) but my preference is to feed it ground (bones in). We've tried Salmon and white fish...Hally liked the salmon for awhile, but not anymore and she hated the white fish.


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

I give whole mackerels from time to time and tinned pilchards in tomato sauce sometimes... yummy.


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

I sometimes give raw fish, but more often than not I feed Fish4dogs complete diet and their salmon mousse. I'm a real advocate of feeding fish in general and can be really boring about it but its ever since I ended up with a dog with a red meat intolerance. Its amazing how many diets out there are covered in red meat fats! Salmon Oil is great for their coats too and particularly good for fussy eaters.


----------

